# Church Interiors



## Christie Photo (Apr 29, 2010)

from a recent shoot.

-Pete


----------



## pbelarge (Apr 29, 2010)

Christie
The first image is well done. The lines are good and so is the lighting/color. Of course not knowing the actual color, I am saying the color looks good.

The second shot has a pinkish glow. Were you trying for that?


----------



## Christie Photo (Apr 30, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> Christie
> The first image is well done. The lines are good and so is the lighting/color. Of course not knowing the actual color, I am saying the color looks good.
> 
> The second shot has a pinkish glow. Were you trying for that?



Hi, Pierre.

No...  I wasn't trying for the pink ceiling.  As you can see, I had daylight, incandescent, and whatever was in those can lights, so just tried to average everything out.  I considered bringing down the saturation in the ceiling a bit...  make it closer to neutral in hopes of fooling the eye into believing the overall colors are believable.  I'll spend a bit more time on it.

Thanks for taking time to comment!

-Pete


----------



## Arch (Apr 30, 2010)

Nicely done, I agree about the second image.. i can also see alot of cyan there tho (you can see its a little strong out the windows and is effecting the highlights on the floor) probably due to the wall colour?
Good job tho :thumbup:


----------



## Christie Photo (Apr 30, 2010)

Arch said:


> Nicely done, I agree about the second image.. i can also see alot of cyan there tho (you can see its a little strong out the windows and is effecting the highlights on the floor) probably due to the wall colour?



Yeah...  it's not good.  I don't think it's the wall color...  just sources of light with differing color temperatures.

Thanks, Arch!  I spend some more time with it.

-Pete


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 30, 2010)

Color issues aside, I really like these shots (well, _really_ like may be a bit strong, they aren't exciting but they are done very well).
In the 2nd, for example, I like how you included just a bit of the green/teal wall.  It shows that the further area is separated but allows you to show both the details of the wall and the room in the background.  A bit of wide angle distortion going on, but nothing to worry about.


----------



## Jeff Colburn (Apr 30, 2010)

Nice shots and well lit. You can fix the color issue in the second shot in Photoshop in less than a minute, so that's not a problem.

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------



## Christie Photo (Apr 30, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> Color issues aside, I really like these shots (well, _really_ like may be a bit strong, they aren't exciting but they are done very well).
> In the 2nd, for example, I like how you included just a bit of the green/teal wall.  It shows that the further area is separated but allows you to show both the details of the wall and the room in the background.  A bit of wide angle distortion going on, but nothing to worry about.



Why, thank you Mikey!

I'm told the panels fastened to the green/teal wall (actually, it's a pillar) are pricey, so I made sure to get them in.

Thanks again.

-Pete


----------



## Christie Photo (Apr 30, 2010)

Jeff Colburn said:


> Nice shots and well lit. You can fix the color issue in the second shot in Photoshop in less than a minute, so that's not a problem.
> 
> Have Fun,
> Jeff



Thanks, Jeff.  I'll be sure to share what I come up with.

-Pete


----------



## SusanMart (May 4, 2010)

I love the first photo a lot..... 
the second is just nice, but the 1st is GREAT!!!!!

also, can I have a Q - why are these photos commercial?


----------



## Christie Photo (May 4, 2010)

SusanMart said:


> ...also, can I have a Q - why are these photos commercial?



Hi, Susan.

They're commercial because they're used in _commerce_...  to sell or promote a product or service.

So commercial photography includes: products, industrial, architecture, fashion, and so on.  There are some specialty subcategories like furniture, automotive and food photography.

Thanks for your kind words!

-Pete


----------



## Sep (May 5, 2010)

Mormon church?


----------



## Christie Photo (May 6, 2010)

Sep said:


> Mormon church?



No...  Apostolic Christian.  I've never been in a LDS church...  are they much like this?

-Pete


----------



## Sep (May 6, 2010)

I was curious, because mormon churches are generally really fancy. they make castles at times. lol. 

ubt your pics make me feel cozy.. 

here is one by my house


----------



## arvindsharma (May 12, 2010)

Beautiful photo


----------

